# Farbdarstellung auf dem Monitor



## DesignerHexe (22. März 2005)

Ich brauche unbedingt Hilfe ! 

Ich entwickle gerade ein Logo für eine Firma. Um dies bestmöglich zu machen habe ich mir ein HKS N Farbfächer gekauft und auch die HKS N Farbpalette in Freehand installiert. 
Nun kann ich aber nicht richtig arbeiten, da die Farben auf meinem Notebook-Monitor ganz anders aussehen als auf dem Fächer. Ich weiß, dass sie natürlich später auch im Druck so aussehen wie auf dem Fächer aber ich kann so nicht arbeiten, da ich ja während der Entwicklung auf dem Bildschirm schon wenigstens die ungefähre Farbe sehen möchte.
Ich habe schon mit einigen Farbeinstellung von Windows und auch von Freehand selbst ahnungslos herumgebastelt, bin aber zu keinem guten Ergebnis gekommen. 

Ich glaube ich brauche entweder ein Farbprofil, oder Ahnung, wie man den Bildschrim so einstellen kann, dass die Farben dem Fächer ähnlich sind.

Hilfe !

Vielen Dank schonmal
und 
liebe Grüße

Des:gnerHexe


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. März 2005)

Hallo,

Also die wohl einfachste Art, den Monitor farbähnlichst zu kalibrieren ist,
indem Du die gewünschte Farbe vom Fächer an den Monitor hälst und
dann den Monitor darauf ausrichtest.
Weiterhin gibt es den Adobe Gamma Loader, der sich bspw. automatisch bei
der Installation von Photoshop mit installiert, wo Du danach dann Deinen 
Bildschirm kalibrieren kannst und ein ICC-Profil erstellst.

Darüber hinaus gibt es einen Haufen Programme, die Dir diese Arbeit mit
mehr oder minder gutem Erfolg abnehmen. Lies Dir am besten mal folgenden
Link durch, da wird das alles sehr schön erklärt. 

=> http://www.filmscanner.info/Bildschirmkalibrierung.html


----------



## DesignerHexe (22. März 2005)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe, aber so einfach ist das leider nicht, ich habe selbstverständlich schon den Fächer an den Monitor gehalten und versucht mit diversen Möglichkeiten (u.a. in Windows, Freehand und Photoshop) den Bildschrim darauf einzustellen, aber das funktioniert nicht, da ich immer 1-2 Farben gut eingestellt kriege, dann aber die anderen überhaupt nicht mehr passen. 
Da ich mit einem Notebook arbeite gibt es ja auch leider nicht mehr diese netten Knöpfchen vorne am Monitor, sondern das ist alles software-technisch geregelt. 


Liebe Grüße

Des:gnerHexe


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. März 2005)

Dann solltest Du wohl das Geld in eine richtige Kalibrierung stecken.
Hab Dir mal noch einen Link rausgesucht, der ähnliches Problem zu
lösen versucht: http://www.mediengestalter.info/thema34804-0.html


----------



## Ellie (23. März 2005)

Moin Moin,

einen Notebook-Monitor kriegst Du nicht vernünftig kalibriert. Deshalb habe ich auch noch so einen Klotz von "Röhrenmonitor" hier stehen. Die Flachen sehen totschick aus, sind aber für Farbe nicht zu gebrauchen.

Und dann gibt es noch das Problem, daß Du, ist der Monitor kalibriert, die Finger von den Knöpfen lassen musst, d.h. weder die Helligkeit noch der Kontrast darf mehr verstellt werden.

Noch eine weitere Problematik: Eine Kalibrierung muß immer wieder vorgenommen und überprüft werden und viele Programme interessiert die Windoof-Umgebung überhaupt nicht, da gilt es die Einstellungen in der jeweiligen Software vorzunehmen.

Zu guter Letzt bedeutet Kalibirierung auch eine Abgleichung mit Eingabe- und Ausgabegeräten. An z.B. einem PCL HP-Drucker kann man schon verzweifeln, die Farbprofile taugen nicht immer etwas. Mit einem Billigscanner ist es genauso, da wird in den Handbüchern nicht einmal erwähnt, daß man ihn einstellen könnte, wenn man denn wollte.

Das Problem zu lösen liegt entweder in einem teuren professionellen Equipment oder einem semiprofessionellen Lösung, d.h. Du hast zwar mit günstigen Mitteln deine Programme einigermaßen auf deine Hausdruckerei eingestellt, aber die Farben müssen immer nachgemessen werden, bei Sonderfarben eh unwichtig.

Den Traum von WYSIWYG bleibt ein Traum, leider.

LG,
Ellie


----------

